
I Declare To-Do List Bankruptcy (and You Should Too) - bobbiechen
https://doist.com/blog/todo-list-bankruptcy/
======
simonblack
"archive it, and the important stuff will bubble back up"

That's a very interesting observation.

It seems I have inadvertently done pretty much that. I split my files into two
categories: my /home/USER directory keeps all that ready-to-hand or important
stuff which is used on a daily or weekly basis, and then there's 'archive'
stuff.

The archive stuff can also be described as 'write once, store forever' or
maybe more accurately 'shoved away in the basement'.

My /home directory stays at a steady 9-10 gig size which is is a size that is
capable of being completely completely backed up daily.

My 'archive' now runs about 4-5 terabytes. And it can be a bit disconcerting
to look into it and find files that were originally written nearly 40 years
ago. But hey, they're readily to hand (and searchable) whenever I happen to
need them.

